# bow hunting lease wanted



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I am looking for a bow hunting deer lease two to three hours south of my hometown in alvin,tx prefer. goliad,curro,beeville area. I am looking for a small ranch to lease entire property or a lease looking for about three guys . If leasing with others we are looking for trophy minded(for the area) ethical hunters that have set rules and abide by them. Would like to have rights to spring turkey hunt and year round access. If anyone knows of a place like this please let me know. Its been hard trying to find what I am looking for. Appreciate it in advance.


----------



## nowsthetime (Apr 4, 2009)

I am looking for a good bow lease as well. doesnt look like you had much success locating one here yet but maybe you will get lucky. If you hear of one within a few hours of Houston area --I am definitely interested. If I find one I will let you know here.


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

Go to Texasbowhunter.com and go to the classified section. Its an awesom forum. Been a member for several years.


----------



## 01 Aggie (Mar 13, 2006)

*Bow Lease*

I am pumped about my new bow lease.

Negative- In Ozona (a little farther than I would like)

Positive- Over 12,000 acres, only 15 guys, spring turkey hunting, some quail, all bowhunting so deer will not be pressured by rifles, protein feeding, management minded, good guys, electric/water, good genetics, guest privileges.

Guys are from various areas including Pearland (myself), Santa Fe, Angleton, Cypress so I am sure there will be some carpooling opportunities.

Last I heard from the main guy we were still at 13 spots filled, 2 open with a couple of guys thinking about it.

If interested pm me and I will get you in touch with the lease manager.


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

Like deerfeeder said, watch the classifieds on texasbowhunter.com


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

What size deer are you wanting to hunt and what are you wanting to pay?


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

How about meat hunts. I am not a bone headed fanatic but I like to hunt, close to Brazookria county is nice. 

I like to eat wild animals too. Deer makes the BEST chili, imo. 

Anyhow, if a granddady walks by, ...well... ok, he's toast too.


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

Deerfeeder said:


> Go to Texasbowhunter.com and go to the classified section. Its an awesom forum. Been a member for several years.


It is a good site but you must be a member for 30 days and have atleast 30 posts before you can view the classifieds.


----------



## HOGGHEAD (Jun 30, 2009)

This will be a bow lease with the use of shotguns permitted. Its 2000 acres that has access on f.m.1486 and 1774. Two camp areas with no water. The price includes liability insurance for members. The woods are thick in places with some hard woods and pines. I will be signing contracts saturday morning at 7:00 am on the lease. If you want to get in, now is the time. This is a year long lease and you can start hunting hogs now if you get in.:ac550:


----------

